
Who's Responsibility Is It to Provide Jobs to People? - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/whos-responsibility-provide-jobs-people/#gs.x4I5EYw
======
lucozade
It's an important topic but I have to question some of your arguments:

\+ no-one's talking about the possibility of people being replaced by robots
and software - I presume you missed Bill Gates, Stephen Hawking and a number
of other fairly high profile people discussing this topic?

\+ the fundamental work model for thousands of years has been the private
company - apart from all the others like feudalism, indenture and so on.

\+ the state can't employ people - I believe that the state is a huge employer
of people in a wide range of countries.

\+ you can't force companies do things that aren't directly related to making
money for the owners - except for laws and taxation.

\+ there won't be any jobs within two decades - I guess you might be right but
the likelihood is vanishingly small that it'll be in anything like that
timeframe. The US is currently close to full employment (in the economists'
sense), for example.

That's not to say the basic premise of the piece isn't valid: that the world
of employment is likely to change and we aren't really prepared for it. But
the argumentation needs a bit of work.

------
FroshKiller
*whose

~~~
danielrm26
Derp.

